# Snake identification



## MatE (Dec 13, 2007)

While at work the excavator was digging up the side of the road clearing away some camfaloral trees.And one of the boys came up to me and said you better go check whats in the bucket.And sitting on top of the dirt was a little snake he was roughly 300-350mm long and as thick as a pen.I found a picture of something close but the picture of the one i have has way to much white on the back of its head the one in the bucket on had a 1-2mm stripe across the back of the neck and the body was a dark grey in colour.The picture of the one shown is a white crowned snake,so maybe its something similar.And i found him just west of Coffs Harbour.Im also after an identity of another snake which they found and they reckon it was a copper head as it had a copper coloured head,but i told them we dont get copper heads around here.They are a long slender snake the ones they have been finding not the robust build of a copper head.So any help would be great and maybe some pics of the snakes im talking about would be even better so i can show them.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 13, 2007)

Southern Dwarfed Crown Snake - Cacophis krefftii.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 13, 2007)

Orange naped? or a baby hatchy brown (don't they have weird little patterns on their heads.. or is that taipans)... crap i need to revise this stuff.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah go with Magpie... i suck  but i try...


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 13, 2007)

White Crowned snake (C harriettae)
The band on the neck of the Dwarf Crowned snake is normally much narrower than the WCS.
Coffs might be an extension to their range though.


----------



## MatE (Dec 13, 2007)

I found a picture of the dwarf crowned snake and thats the one i saw great work guys.As for the other snake i think its a marsh snake,which a friend said it probably was.Here is a picture of the marsh snake and underneath is a dwarf crowned snake.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 13, 2007)

I think its a Golden Crowned Snake,

Simone.


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 13, 2007)

thick as a pen.I found a picture of something close but the picture of the one i have has way to much white on the back of its head the one in the bucket on had a 1-2mm stripe across the back of the neck and the body was a dark grey in colour

I should learn to read first before opening my mouth, sorry MatE.


----------



## MatE (Dec 13, 2007)

Blackdog said:


> thick as a pen.I found a picture of something close but the picture of the one i have has way to much white on the back of its head the one in the bucket on had a 1-2mm stripe across the back of the neck and the body was a dark grey in colour
> 
> I should learn to read first before opening my mouth, sorry MatE.


Hey thats cool i think i found the culprits lol.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 13, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I think its a Golden Crowned Snake,
> 
> Simone.


 
G'day Simone,

The "crown" on a Golden Crown doesn't touch on the nape.


----------



## DameJacquie (Dec 13, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> yeah go with Magpie... i suck  but i try...



LMAO Clairebear


----------



## cris (Dec 13, 2007)

Its a white crown snake.


----------



## exoticcorpse (Dec 13, 2007)

Why reply if you don't bother to read the original post?


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 13, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Simone,
> 
> The "crown" on a Golden Crown doesn't touch on the nape.



Then what the bloody hell have i got lol????????

Simone.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 13, 2007)

Dwarf or White Crowned I'm guessing. Do you have photos?


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Mat,

If you're going to repost my pictures at least leave my copyright notice in. 

The picture you've posted above and copied to your PhotoBucket account is a picture I took the other week and originally posted to my blog.

Stewart


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 14, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Dwarf or White Crowned I'm guessing. Do you have photos?



Will have to take some new shots, it was one that was rescued March this year. The person who tried to catch it broke part of its spine so it now has a small kink. The weather was pretty ***r by that time so will be released back in the same vicinity down at Bulli. Will take some pics before it is released

Simone.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 15, 2007)

Simone yours is a Golden Crowned Snake without a doubt. They are the only Crowned snake that is found around the Illawarra. The snake pictured is a White Crowned Snake.


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm, sounds to me as if you found a Pale headed Snake...


----------

